# Tiara residences



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

We are looking at possibly moving into tiara residences and had a few questions:

Are the facilities free to use such as gym and beach?
What are all the facilities available?
What are the best two beds with best views? I.e which buildings are best for views of the water?
Are there any building problems like plumbing / maintenance?
Are there noise issues?
Are there any other problems?
Are things maintained well and fixed promptly?
Are there grocery shops nearby?

Thanks

Kay


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know much about Tiara, but I have a friend who lives there with her folks till she settles on her own. Apparently about a few weeks ago, in one of the apartments above hers, the water heater exploded and blew out the window (including the cat! ). Not sure if that's due to poor maintenance (heard it was pressure building up, finally exploded) or what, and haven't heard anything about it since. I've only ever been to the pool area which is nice, with a small beach down below. Don't think there are any grocery shops directly next to the area, but I could be wrong.. hopefully someone who lives there could help you out. There is a restaurant by the pool which is nice too


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No grocery shop inside the development but there's one at the shoreline apartments which delivers to Tiara.

Do a search in the forum as there's been a few threads and posts about tiara.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I drive past Tiara at least twice a day, for a few weeks now, there's been a sign advertising Quickshop Supermarket at the entrance with an arrow pointing towards the main building so I guess there is either a grocery store now, or one opening soon.

Milk & Honey is a 2 minute walk away too.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

There is a shop it's in the basement car park. Not the best of shops but it sells everyday items fruit and veg but the two times I have been in there no meat or poultry sold. It does have a dry cleaners as well


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

kaykher said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking at possibly moving into tiara residences and had a few questions:
> 
> ...


Facilities are free to residents.
The building on the left as you approach tiara are generally considered the best as the have views of Atlantis and the marina.
No widespread problems with plumbing. No probs at all with maintenance.
No.
Not really.
Depends on Landlord but generally yes.
Small underground grocery shop, and Milk and Honey in Building 10 Shorelines.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Gym, beach, kayak/paddleboard storage, kids club, sauna, pool, restaurant, hot tub, lots of food delivery options, grocery shop, volleyball, security, dry cleaning, visitor parking but its expensive, hotel isnt open yet but as of now for the Palm its friendly, peaceful and nice... No where is perfect anymore you may have some noise depends on building and neighbors, kids parties on the beach on weekend or washers/dryer issues, and sand in the bathwater but these are typical in most places. Good luck!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Any proper ground floor apartments available here (little one). Any idea on cost for a 2 bed?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You need to be thinking around 180k for a two bed


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Big jimbo, I have sent you private emails. I'm trying to get in contact with you about helping me find a place to live on the palm,

Thanks


----------

